# EWG shakeyhead



## bassboy1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anybody make a shakeyhead with an EWG hook? When T-rigging, I have always found the Gamakatsu EWG hooks to be beneficial for hooksets. I am not getting as good a hookset ratio with the shakeyheads, it seems. Does anybody have a good EWG shakeyhead, or am I going to have to make my own mold, and pour my own? 

Bassboy1


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2009)

I have never seen one- I did get DamnPeople to make me a few with larger hooks but smaller lead that worked great


I feel you pain - to get a shakey head with a larger style hook you end up with a very heavy weight. Fishing a 1/2 oz shakey head in a smaller shallow lake sucks!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like you're getting into some of my secrets....

I used the grass slipper from this guy - https://www.tourneyjigs.com/shaky-head-jigs.htm

and...

I use this football head too - get the 1/8oz though - they are pretty good sized jigs for finesse fishing.

I don't have a problem hooking up with any fish on the Davis Shakey Head 3/16oz SL (SL stands for super long hook)... here is one of the cheapest places to buy them - https://www.coosatackle.com/site/Scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=68.... don't overlook those Davis Stand-Up jig heads though...


----------



## slim357 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think tru tungsten makes some, but there probably expensive.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2009)

slim357 said:


> I think tru tungsten makes some, but there probably expensive.



They do make them, and they are a little pricey. Before I use any jig in the water, I'll check it out in my wife's jetted tub with the lure on my rod... I've tried quite a few to see which gives the best presentation and I personally don't like the Tru-Tungsten shakey heads... it's not worth the $$$. To be honest - Spot Remover Pros work the best because they stand up the entire time... Chompers Stand-up jigs were 2nd and the Davis SL were 3rd in my personal tests...


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the Picasso Gerald Swindell Shake-E-Football. The Hookup ratio is amazing on these things. Majority of the time the hook is driven straight through the roof of the mouth, and the fish can't shake it out. They make them in 1/16-1oz sizes, so you can use them for finesse or power.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh and forgot to mention they use gamakatsu hooks. Super sharp and the titanium spring lets you attach and align any plastic straightly. I use the 3/16 most of the time. Great colors too.


----------

